# Lucy's bad few weeks



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Luckily for everyone, I waited until I had accepted Lucy's ruined show career before posting, LOL!

I think the last time I posted any pics of her, I had whined about how severely she was matting at my sister's house. Well, it went WELL beyond that to Lucy losing at least half of her coat and having nice little bald spots. I've had her to the vet several times over it and she had a skin biopsy done on tuesday and I HOPE to get the results of that. I am somewhat comforted by the fact that it doesn't appear to be anything that I did, and that will probably turn out to be a hormonal/genetic issue. Here are some pictures of the kind of coat loss/balding I am talking about. It started under her chin then has spread to both sides of her ribcage and involving her front legs (the first two pics)

[attachment=18182:attachment]

[attachment=18183:attachment]

[attachment=18184:attachment]

[attachment=18185:attachment]

It is not itchy for her, so I am grateful for that! I will be making an appt to have her spayed as soon as I get the results back from her biopsy.

And on monday, she ALSO ate an earplug (Matilda, you think you can have the market on that? No way!) But in this case, I was 100% sure she had injested it because I was trying to get it away from her when it just.... wasn't in her mouth anymore as she ran and ran to keep away from me. (there is obviously some work that needs to be done on her 'leave it' command!) So I called the vet, and this is what she looked like an hour later

[attachment=18187:attachment]

[attachment=18188:attachment]

She vomited up the earplug at the vet, then vomited all over me in the car as a thank you.









/end miserable pictures of Lucy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> [attachment=18188:attachment]
> 
> She vomited up the earplug at the vet, then vomited all over me in the car as a thank you.
> 
> ...


 






















Can't help it, that cracked me up. I'm glad the earplug came up, though.



Now, back to the post - I'm so sorry about Lucy's coat. But, better to have her healthy in a puppy cut, right? I'm glad at least it's not itching her. Poor little love. Give her a smooch from me, please. And don't forget Caddy, give her one, too!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm so sorry poor lucy is having some difficulties. and i'm sorry her show career is over. 

i hope both you and lucy feel better soon. i know how much you wanted to show her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I had no idea









I am so very sorry for both of you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> awww... i'm so sorry poor lucy is having some difficulties. and i'm sorry her show career is over.
> 
> i hope both you and lucy feel better soon. i know how much you wanted to show her.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks. It's ok, really. It's actually NICE not having to worry about her coat, LOL. It just took me a while to get to the point where I could say that and mean it!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes! I got my clippers yesterday and while I've been hacking at her coat with scissors, I dont' know if I can cut her down all the way right now. I like her with some length!! Ok and I admit it, I'm scared to use the clippers, LOL!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

So sorry you are both going through this. I bet she will look very sassy with a puppy cut


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What s going on with all these spoiled malts eating weird things! And vomiting on you- that's not very lady like! 

I hope that they get to the bottom of the hair loss! Poor little balding girl! She still looks super cute!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am glad she is okay and it seems to be a tolerable problem.
Personally I find a puppy cut is much easier on everyone, maybe that's bc I am lazy







and a whimp at making them sit still.
Regardless, she is still a winner in my book.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Puttie had exactly the same pattern of hair loss, followed by even more and it was HYPOTHYROIDISM. One of the reasons I am mentioning this is becuase her hair loss did not itch her either. Is Lucy's skin flaking at all?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure hope the Vet determines what's going on with Lucy soon and that's it's nothing serious. Keep us posted.

Joy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Puttie had exactly the same pattern of hair loss, followed by even more and it was HYPOTHYROIDISM. One of the reasons I am mentioning this is becuase her hair loss did not itch her either. Is Lucy's skin flaking at all?[/B]



Her thyroid level was checked and was fine, thank goodness. Her skin isn't flaking or anything and it's not sensitive to anything right now. I was afraid I'd done it with trying too many new products on her, then I thought it was brought on by something at my sister's she was allergic too. But this vet said that it wasn't itching, so that ruled out an allergy and the loss was too symmetrical to be anything but a metabolic or hormonal issue, so who knows. Did Puttie's hair grow back in those areas?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lucy is still an adorable pet . I hope you get the balding diagnosed on that precious pup . Sarah


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Stacy, I'm sorry that poor Lucy is not going to have a show career and that she's been losing her hair.







I'm glad it's not causing her discomfort. Those pics of her after eating the earplug are so sad, poor girl looks like she really regrets that particular snack.









I'm glad you're okay with it, I know you must have been worried and disappointed. Hopefully the vet will figure out why Lucy is losing hair! Hugs to you and her.







And to Caddy as well!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

She's such a beautiful little girl. I'm sorry her show career has been curtailed, but she can still show and show off for you and the folks who love her (i.e., us) anytime. I started out with the intentions of showing Sammie, but instead he has just become our little sweetheart (pink toes and all) and I would not trade even one of our romps in the living room floor acting like fools for the finest show ring in the country. He is not perfect, but then, neither am I. I have pink toes too, and even have a bald spot!! Now how's that for a confession. Had a head injury in an auto accident and where the scalp was shaved for sutures, the hair has not grown back. Do you think it ever will--it's only been 32 years. Fortunately other hair has grown over it, and it is only when I go to a new hair dresser I hear the obvious sharp intake of breath! 

Just love her, kiss her two million times a day and be grateful that Lucy owns you. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh poor little baby girl. I'm anxiously awaiting those skin test results--I hope it's easily taken care of. And poor you--I know it must be disappointing. She will be beautiful with a hair cut and it will grow back!!

Thanks goodness about the earplug--wasn't there another malt that just ate an earplug and then pooped it out?? Naughty pups.








to you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Stacy, I hope you find some answers.
Lucy always looks adorable no matter what.







.

ANDREA~


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Lucy- I know how much work it has been for you to try to grow out her coat







At least then you can concentrate on Caddy and relax about Lucy now. 

As far as the balding, Jett is having some blading problems as well. His is just on his head- it is not from the topknot, as I have been just using clips since the summer, and that was before the balding started. His skin is like so smooth where the hair loss is. I brought him to the vet and he gave him these supplements and said to see if they work, now I have to bring him back though since it's not working. Just as a little comfort, the hair does grow back where it was lost, but then he loses it in another spot. Good luck with finding out what's wrong and how to fix it- when you find out let me know!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear what you and Lucy have been going through.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I remember her puppy cut days







I don't know who made the rule to have long hair for the show anyway







. I think they are really cute in short hair too. I do hope the hair loss stops and you find out what it is. 

I'm scared of clippers too, I have 2 brand new ones in the box







for 2 months now.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

What a mixed bag of difficulties; I'm sorry. Poor baby and the ear plug. Fast action on your part!

Between you and Matilda I'm afraid to put my ear plugs in tonight. Ever lose one in bed when there are five or so little dogs in there as well? Scarey!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I know it must be disappointing to you, but she is still a beautiful dog. I hope you find out what is causing it, and the vet can fix it easily.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No ear plugs allowed in our house, they're dangerous







.

I hope the vet finds the reason for the hair loss - and I hope it's something easily curable. Then maybe you can grow Lucy's hair long again. Although shorter hair is so much easier to care for!!!









She's such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Please do let me know what comes out of it!! I have the same problem and we haven't been able to diagnose it. Blood works are good with hormone levels being normal .. skin looks good .. my vet is confused but we haven't gone to a skin specialist yet.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Stacy, i am so sorry but in a way i really envy you! It`s very stressfull to care for 2 show coats at a time being a newbie. Lucy is precious no matter what, maybe it just wasn`t meant to be for her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh Stacy, i am so sorry but in a way i really envy you! It`s very stressfull to care for 2 show coats at a time being a newbie. Lucy is precious no matter what, maybe it just wasn`t meant to be for her.[/B]


Oh I hear ya! And trying to maintain those show coats at my sister's house? OMG, that was soo hard! Everybody loved watching them brawl and I'm sure they thought I was completely neurotic when I kept going on and on about their coats being ruined! I have to admit, it's kind of nice letting Lucy do whatever she wants and not have to think coat breakage. I gave her a flossie last night in the first time in a looong time and she was sooo happy!! Nope, I can't say I am completely mourning this!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317846
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is finally growing back after 5 long months...she looks like a meer cat right now with almost no hair under her chin but even that is an inch long and on the way back...She had a beautiful coat, am praying it returns. When her hair first started to fall out, her thyroid levels were normal too...low side of normal but still considered normal...As hair loss and problem progressed, levels dropped significantly. I would suggest another panel if vet is unable to dteremine and ask if it is normal or low side of normal...It took me 4 months to get action on this...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> I have the same problem and we haven't been able to diagnose it.[/B]


When Cherry first arrived here (after I adopted her) she had something similar and no infections (or infestations) were found. It took around two months of changing her food (I took her off the Chicken Soup....) and bathing her with medicated shampoo (hmm, I forget the name, Chlor something or other) for the spots to clear and new growth to come in. The new growth was a very different texture I'm afraid, but, the spots were very small and only two or three as I recall, and, she was retired already having achieved her championship so it wasn't an issue for us.

I think it's good that you're getting her clipped and dealing with it right away.

PS: It never recurred after getting her off the Chicken Soup food.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Please do let me know what comes out of it!! I have the same problem and we haven't been able to diagnose it. Blood works are good with hormone levels being normal .. skin looks good .. my vet is confused but we haven't gone to a skin specialist yet.[/B]



Have they had a skin biopsy yet? After this, I'll probably feel like a coat loss expert, LOL! If the biopsy is unconclusive, I don't think I'll take her to a skin specialist. I've already scheduled her spay appt, and I'll hope that will resolve the problem. Did the hair come out in the same areas? Lucy's would become one big dreadlock wherever the loss would occur, making me thing it was ME at first but I spent hours trying to get them out and save as much hair as possible, with the same results. I think the hair was already dead or something. It's very very weird! 

Is it happening to more than one of your babies? If so, are they related? I'm waiting to hear back from the vet right now, so here's hoping I get some answers, LOL! Lucy's skin scraping was normal (no mites) and her thyroid level was normal. Now that I have accepted that she won't be able to be shown, I'm much more calm about it, LOL.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about that Stacy!







That hair loss really is weird, I hope it's nothing serious. I know you were disappointed for obvious reasons, but I can sense some relief from you too. I can't imagine keeping up with two show coats!! Now you'll be able to really focus on Caddy's since you'll have some extra time.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, poor sweet Lucy. I'm sorry the 2 of you are having to give up her show career, but i'm glad you've come to terms with it. i hope you can figure out what's up. I liked what was said earlier, that Lucy can always show and show off for you and all the Lucy-fans here on SM! I'm so glad the ear plug didn't cause any major health issues! please give both Lucy and Caddy some shoogers from me.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm so sad for you both. I'm glad she
was able to get rid of the ear plug.
(one way or the other)


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwww poor baby!!!!! She looks beautiful even when she doesn't feel good!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol, I'm sorry about the earplug, hum could Matilda and Lucy be related? They at least naughty little girls. I'm glad she vomited it up. I had to wait 4 days







.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry about Lucy's coat and her show career.

Poptart got sick a couple weeks ago and had a beautiful long coat but once he got sick that was all over. It got so bad that I had to unfortunately cut his hair, he is now in a puppy cut. It was really hard to cut all that hair off, it took awhile to grow it out. But he is feeling better now and that is the important thing.

I hope you figure out what is wrong with Lucy's coat and hope that she gets all better soon.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Lucy isn't destined for stardom.







But, she's a champion to all of us, regardless of bald patches!!!!









I'm so curious about what is causing this, it seems kind of strange, but I'm glad that it's not causing her any discomfort.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry about Lucy's hair problem. I wonder if the CC Peace and Kindness would help this problem.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

give lucy a big hug from me


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaawww poor Lucy, I am so glad she is alright after the earplug incident though







These little fluffbutts have been on a roll with scaring us all with swallowing things and being sick etc. I sure hope all of our babies get well and stay that way







As for her show coat, I am so sorry she won't be showed but you know and she knows she is always a Champion here with us







She is so precious and those little eyes get you all the time







Big hugs to Lucy and her Mommy too for all the stress you have both been through














I hope you are able to find out what is causing her hair loss, in the mean time I always loved Lucy in her puppy cut







Hang in there and let us know how she and you are doing.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, poor baby


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Stacy -- you know all the things I'm going to say.
















*:::Kim rummaging around to set up a 'ring' in her living to begin showing Lucy in the newly formed Puppy Cut Class of the SCNMC [South Carolina Naughty Maltese Club].:::*

Okay -- all joking aside, I'm very sorry to hear _*all*_ of this about precious Lucy. Noelle has apparently gone on a sympathy strike for Lucy, as she seems to be a little skimpy-haired on the top of her head right now (vet appointment on Monday).

Your attitude is great!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my...you have had your hands full







Am so thanful Lucy is going to be OK. She is beautiful with long or short hair









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like you need some hugs


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Have they had a skin biopsy yet? After this, I'll probably feel like a coat loss expert, LOL! If the biopsy is unconclusive, I don't think I'll take her to a skin specialist. I've already scheduled her spay appt, and I'll hope that will resolve the problem. Did the hair come out in the same areas? Lucy's would become one big dreadlock wherever the loss would occur, making me thing it was ME at first but I spent hours trying to get them out and save as much hair as possible, with the same results. I think the hair was already dead or something. It's very very weird!
> 
> Is it happening to more than one of your babies? If so, are they related? I'm waiting to hear back from the vet right now, so here's hoping I get some answers, LOL! Lucy's skin scraping was normal (no mites) and her thyroid level was normal. Now that I have accepted that she won't be able to be shown, I'm much more calm about it, LOL.[/B]


This happens to only one of them. The hair comes out on the chest and at the top of the head mostly. It grows back after with different texture. The vet suspected that it could be a condition where the hair just dies .. I don't have the scientific term for it. All her tests are normal and no mites. The vet isn't concerned that this is life threathening or anything like that. 

I have tried switching foods to no avail but maybe I haven't found the right one yet. I am going to try the Chicken Soup as advised.

I am so sorry about Lucy but you still have Caddy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy, I am so sorry to hear about Lucy's show coat. I was looking forward to watching her career especially because she is Katie's half sister. Thank God the ear plug came out ok, she sounds a lot like her sister, always with something in her mouth. LOL

Don't be afraid to use the clippers on her. I have just started to use them on my girls. Today was their first haircut with the clippers and it came out ok. I used the Andis clippers with a 40 blade and a 7/8" comb. I scissor cut their legs. It was much easier than I thought it would be. I am confident that I will get a lot better in time. Chloe stays like an angel but Katie is a real little itch. I did them quite short for now as I am having hand surgery and will not be able to do them for a while, ok, and I made a few mistakes







Here are some pictures of what I did this morning. 

[attachment=18292:attachment]
[attachment=18293:attachment]
[attachment=18294:attachment]


----------

